# Can we post Coupons for food?



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I received a e-mail for Primal Exotic Formulas $2.00 off coupon. Not sure If I can post it and coupon code if I can let me know ill post it if not pm me for it. Amberleah lou lou Holistic sent her sample and she like s it a lot.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I can't see why not - we're all about saving a few bob these days!!


----------

